
Multiple CoC Violations by Node.js Board Member Ashley Williams - avinassh
https://www.reddit.com/r/node/comments/6whs2e/multiple_coc_violations_by_nodejs_board_member/
======
LyndsySimon
I'm surprised this hasn't gotten more attention on HN. Is there another thread
somewhere I missed?

------
benmmurphy
are those comments in the reddit thread from an actual npm employee or just
someone larping as one on reddit?

~~~
joshmanders
Actual employee.

